# Favourite song right now!



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's mine!

Love this song!!!!






Go!

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

"Jerk Ribs" - Kelis

http://smarturl.it/jerkribsspotify


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Check out Akala
Akala - Fire In The Booth: 




Then check out this playlist for his new stuff;
AKALA - MALCOLM SAID IT: 




Won't be to a lot of people's taste but the man's a genius , don't dismiss it straight away just listen 8)


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Big fan of Aussie Hip Hop:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Brilliance!! Love a bit of Weird Al!!!


----------



## TT_225 (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## iTMO_nl (Jul 7, 2014)

I could post one of my own songs but I really like this one:

*Sigma feat Paloma Faith - Changing*


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Royal blood - little monster

Can't be arsed to find a pootube link


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The best one was NickG's only it spelt "familiarise" "familiarize" which allows me to take the prize with this one :lol: :


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

John-H said:


> The best one was NickG's only it spelt "familiarise" "familiarize" which allows me to take the prize with this one :lol: :


I thought it might be quite apt for our resident grammar Nazis!

Speaking of Nazis, this war time song you've posted... I can't help but notice some sort of underlying innuendo. I bet the floozy who sang this shows her ankles to just about any man!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A right ankle showing floozy there Nick - you should hear some off her other songs


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

so thats your favourite song is it John?

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

One of my favorite funny ones


----------



## ttpete225 (Jun 9, 2014)

Splurgeboys - Beautiful People RMX [@splurgeboys]&#8230;:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I mean no disrespect to the person who posted that, but wow, what utter garbage on every level !
I've not seen so many bad rhymes or cliches in a single song before. The production is lazy and it's a wonder (but probably a blessing) that such morons can make a living out of peddling that rubbish.


----------



## ttpete225 (Jun 9, 2014)

mullum said:


> I mean no disrespect to the person who posted that, but wow, what utter garbage on every level !
> I've not seen so many bad rhymes or cliches in a single song before. The production is lazy and it's a wonder (but probably a blessing) that such morons can make a living out of peddling that rubbish.


Seeing as you liked it that much here is some more  
SPLURGEBOYS - DWMT:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

They should try doing a parody.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

is that a song,,,, easy money nowadys for easy pleased people !! :?


----------



## AudiAl (Jun 16, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> Love this song!!!!
> 
> ...


Your favourite song must be this... surely?






Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Mr Funk said:


> Big fan of Aussie Hip Hop:


 +1


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Not a fan of Vevo though, none of their links play on an iPhone (not for me anyway). Probably just as well :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

play fine for me 

J
xx


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I watched Trevor MacDonald 'Inside Death Row' last night and heard 'Walk Away' by Tom Waits used as the play out song over the credits. Just downloading a few of his tracks which are going on an SD card in the car.

Fantastic gravelly voice - makes Joe Cocker sound positively angelic!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

igotone said:


> Trevor MacDonald 'Inside Death Row'


Such a good programme!

J
xx


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Lollypop86 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Trevor MacDonald 'Inside Death Row'
> ...


It was. The telling thing for me was the two guys he talked to both talked about one murder, but in each case when Trevor probed them for details, they'd killed two people. It makes you wonder how many murders the entire population of that prison were responsible for.

The guy who cut the throat of the mother and little girl was just a disgusting human being and the sooner they see him off the better.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Mine would have to be.

It's not new just one that I love. The words do it for me everytime. Skip the first 30 odd seconds of the video then the song starts.

The Gaslight Anthem - Handwriten





Disco styled tune by Phoniex





As you can see I like all sorts of music and am feeling this right now again not new.
Mac Miller -knock knock





And am I right in say we all like this! Obvs


----------



## Wisey (Jul 13, 2014)

good beat & umm..good video for obvious reasons LoL


----------

